# WHAT DID YOU DO!!!



## Fusion Master (Apr 13, 2003)

WHAT DID YOU DO!!!

Who took Dranzer's Mod!

What did he even do!

Who's with me?


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 13, 2003)

Hmm interesting, careful what you yell there, although I would like to know what happened.


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 13, 2003)

Okay, I'm sorry everybody.

I only just found out the facts...


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 13, 2003)

so... what happened?


----------



## ent (Apr 13, 2003)

my question:

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Opium (Apr 13, 2003)

someone going to fill us in on what happened?? Don't leave us hanging here


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah...... why would Dranzer lose his op?

wow... did you realize that every poster so far has been Australian?


----------



## Chiaki (Apr 13, 2003)

me german  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fookin wanna know what the hell you guyz are talkin about!


----------



## Opium (Apr 13, 2003)

My god! there's Australians here!! who'd have thought, i thought i was all alone


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2003)

I think everyone should stop spamming and wait of a reply. Alexander may know.


----------



## Trune (Apr 13, 2003)

Trune here,

KiVan, said that Dranzer could keep his mod, when he lots his OP status
Hence forth, a month down the track he took it.
Life's lovly, isn't it?


----------



## neocat (Apr 13, 2003)

Dranzer asked for the mod to be withdrawn...
He got mad at the rest of the mods in gbatemp
Acussed them of being "backstabbers"


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 13, 2003)

See? You guys got the awnser. I think this should be deleted or closed, now.


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2003)

In what way did he mean by the mods being "backstabbers". Do you know why he said these things ?


----------



## neocat (Apr 13, 2003)

it was about some arguments they had in the channel but i dunno what caused them


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 13, 2003)

He withdrew his own rights??


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

I think it would probably be best that those that aren't already involved in this should stay out of it.  What happened happened, and there is not much we can do about it.  So please, don't get involved.


----------



## D2_ (Apr 13, 2003)

Meh. Take it up with the help forum.


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 14, 2003)

humm....resumed:
people said dranzer was abusing his power,
one day dranzer said to falcon6 kick himself and falcon6 kicked dranzer,speechles script kicked falcon6,tekken got pissed,every1 started stupid fights and that is it.....


----------

